# Airbag prank nearly sends man through ceiling. (video link)



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 19, 2010)

I laughed so hard I had tears in my eyes when I saw this.
*http://deadspin.com/5622999/airbag-prank-nearly-launches-man-through-ceiling*


----------

